# Poachers at it again in Molino, Escambia County



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was driving to feed store today to get some seeds for food plot, when I spotted three deer carcusses in the side of the road on Sunshine Hill road near Highway 97 Atmore Highway. I suspect Poachers may have been hunting on nearby club land in Molino FLorida. I took a few pictures and reported the incident to FWC. If anyone hears who these poachers are thru the grape vine, please call FWC 1-888-404-3922. There is a reward for you if your information leads to the arrest and conviction of these poachers. We need to nip this problem in the bud ASAP.. Thanks Concerned Deer hunter

Thank you for your report of this possible violation. Our case number reference this complaint will be 7773. I have given this information to the local area Lieutenant and he will pass it to all the local officers for extra patrol of the area reference dumping of deer.

If you wish to email the pictures you took, I will forward them to the Lieutenant as well. 

If you see any further violations in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us either by email or by calling our toll free number, 888-404-3922.

Rachel Poppe
Duty Officer Supervisor
FWCC - Division of Law Enforcement
Northwest Region


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll play devil's advocate.....they "may not" be poaching. They may be killed on nuisance tags. :whistling:

It still irks me when folks throw their carcasses off the side of the road...if you gonna chunk em out, at least drag em 20-30 feet into the woods!!!:blink:


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

They cut off the heads and the back strap, and left the rest of the deer in the ditch.. if someone has nuisance permits, you would think they would be more responsible in the disposition of the carcusses...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....that kinda crap pisses me off......!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

My brothers wife reported those deer to the FWC at 7am yesterday. He drove over to look at them around mid day yesterday. He said one had it's horns cut off and the other two were 8 points with a 13"-14" spread. He said they were nice bucks.

While there, he decided to call the FWC and see if they had come out yet. The dispatcher said that they were intending to make it out there to do an investigation but that they just didn't know when. It kind of agrivated my brother that they didn't seem concerned with it.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

We spend thousands of dollars on hunting clubs and buy lifetime hunting licenses, and the poachers just hunt out of season with no regard for the law. And then just rub it our face. I called the FWC dispacher myself and they didn't seem too concerned because no-one witnessed the incendent. Yes your brother and sister in law are in the club with me. Seems like really good people. Your sister in law raises dogs forsale doesn't she?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I quit a club in Milton off of Indian Ford road for that EXACT reason, had I stayed I would have ended up hurting a couple of the locals and it just wasn't worth it. Now I haven't hunted in several years, but not willing to pay a thousand dollars a year to put up with that crap !


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Reelfun27 said:


> We spend thousands of dollars on hunting clubs and buy lifetime hunting licenses, and the poachers just hunt out of season with no regard for the law. And then just rub it our face. I called the FWC dispacher myself and they didn't seem too concerned because no-one witnessed the incendent. Yes your brother and sister in law are in the club with me. Seems like really good people. Your sister in law raises dogs forsale doesn't she?


Yeah they raise miniature dachounds.

Two guys I work with are also in your club.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Pouching starts with Trespassing 
2 weeks ago I showed these 2 guys where the land was they were looking for and told them to not trespass on my land.

instead of traveling the woods and doing their job , they waited on me to leave , climbed my gate which was 1/2 mile away and now it drags instead of swings , they went to my hunting home , my garage , my pond , and traveled all over my property with Keep out / no trespassing signs ever 25 feet , and every 10 feet where they climbed over.

people seem to do whatever they want regardless of the law.
If they ever return , i will not play and will hold them at gun point until law enforcement arrives . any sudden move , I will assume their going for a weapon !

someday the poachers who killed those deer will have Karma drop like a hammer to their head.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Nothing pisses me off worse than trespassing scum! Our country has lost respect for personal property because the police won't even respond to property crimes and prosecutes owners/lessees for protecting the rights they work hard to afford, It is upside down world!


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

google Florida statute 472.029 Surveyors cant be arrested for tresspassing. I have been surveying for 10 years. many times I have had my butt chewed for just doing my job. Next time call there boss and raise hell. We are out there just trying to pay the bills. Dip$#it should have not broken your gate though.



Florida statute 472.029
"Surveyors and mappers or their subordinates may go on, over, and upon the lands of others when necessary to make surveys and maps or locate or set monuments, and, in so doing, may carry with them their agents and employees necessary for that purpose. Entry under the right granted by this subsection does not constitute trespass, and surveyors and mappers and their duly authorized agents or employees so entering are not liable to arrest or to a civil action by reason of such entry; however, this subsection does not give authority to registrants, subordinates, agents, or employees to destroy, injure, damage, or move any physical improvements on lands of another without the written permission of the landowner."


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

are those game cam pics? I believe I would call the law if they are. At the very least the company needs to know.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

didn't know that was the law. wow.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

cartersdad said:


> google Florida statute 472.029 Surveyors cant be arrested for tresspassing. I have been surveying for 10 years. many times I have had my butt chewed for just doing my job. Next time call there boss and raise hell. We are out there just trying to pay the bills. Dip$#it should have not broken your gate though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting this statute , it still gives them no right to climb and damage my gate or go into my garage. 

I have called their boss , and filed a BBB complaint .


Yes they are small well hidden Game Cams. I separate the flash from the camera , or use a motion detector IR flood lamp for illumination. and hide the cameras inside objects not easily recognized at night around my Home , Tractor , and ATV's

I use mostly DLC Covert II Trail Cameras and rework them for my needs


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Its pretty stupid for anyone regardless if they have a legal right or not to tresspass without at minimum asking the land owner for permission.


----------



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just to play devil's advocate I don't interpret the statute to give unlimited access. It says when you have to not to make your job easy. Why can't you survey from the side of the line that belong's to the person that hired you? I had a problem where I allowed access because my pasture was easy to walk in and all I asked was for gates to be shut and to be notified when my land was used. I didn't get it. I say that's tresspass the law says to do your job not plunder and snoop. From now on that company can cut their lines through the brush. I beg to differ when the intent is to do anything other than what is within the scope of your job ;you tresspass. Besides, I can show you where the markers are faster than you can find them on your own. Don't come to my place and leave gates open I have them shut for a reason. It also requires three days prior notice if the land is classified as agricultural.


----------



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

By the way Realfun the deer get thrown out there every year and the last time I got a depredation permit I had to leave the deer where I shot them and FWC wanted to know when I was out there.


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not saying what they did was right. Do you require the power man to notify you when he comes to read the meter? He walkes all around your property... Like I said I hate dealing with this issue. The reason we cross over into openings and fields is the same reason you hunt on the same, to see. The woods here in NW Florida are so thick it would cost a fotune to cut it outand traverse them. And just think, someone tresspassed on your neighbors property for you. While I am pissin everyone off...ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

cartersdad said:


> I am not saying what they did was right. Do you require the power man to notify you when he comes to read the meter? He walkes all around your property... Like I said I hate dealing with this issue. The reason we cross over into openings and fields is the same reason you hunt on the same, to see. The woods here in NW Florida are so thick it would cost a fotune to cut it outand traverse them. And just think, someone tresspassed on your neighbors property for you. While I am pissin everyone off...ROLL TIDE!!!!!


 
sorry for the thread hijack Reelfun27 . 
I have no power man , I make my own power and pump water from my spring , I have no utilities , this is not my primary home and I do not like people there when i am not home.
I would not be so upset if they would not have been in my garage , looked over my Diesel Generator , walked around my pond , hunting house , food plots [ tilled and limed right now.] all of which is no where near where they needed to be .
the road to the right of this picture goes across my land on the outside of my gate / east of my pond and goes north to the road above my property then turns west -- [ which I made and bush hogged for the new owner and life long friend ] .
this was easy to use and was on the property to be surveyed. I met these guys there and told them the marker " pin was sticking out of the ground just over the creek. the creek has a foot bridge , it is only a small creek.
there was no need for them to come back to my main gate , damage the gate , enter my garage , etc.
access was easy [ perhaps they were afraid of snakes or didn't want go over the small creek ] they could have even asked me and I would have escorted them. I am only angry for the snooping and a now have a gate that my wife can no longer open on her own. 
you might see it different if it was your gate , wife , and home. 
the new owner had boards across this small creek and he is amazed they did not follow his instructions also. I have known him since he was 5 years old, we are friends .


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

Well as far as going up into your stuff, they shouldn't have any reason to be in your buildings unless it near the peoprty line. That is the only reason for that. . People make my job that much more of a pain in the a--. I try to contact as many people as i can but i cant really go hunting every one down to let them know we willl be out there. I think the land owner or the realestate broker should be required to notify there neighbors. And as far as this comment ( It also requires three days prior notice if the land is classified as agricultural.) thats wrong. The only people we are required to notify is Federal agencies and large chemical plants.


----------



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Read section c in the statute you quoted 
(c)
If written notice is not delivered to the landowner or landowner’s registered agent at least 3 business days prior to entry on an agricultural parcel containing more than 160 acres, the duty of care owed by the landowner to those regulated by this chapter is that due an undiscovered trespasser. I agree with it is people like that make it harder for everyone that is why I need to know you've been there so I can check the gates and be sure everything is where it needs to be. The surveyors I know are all good guys it is the hired help that I don't trust based on experience.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

CCC said:


> I quit a club in Milton off of Indian Ford road for that EXACT reason, had I stayed I would have ended up hurting a couple of the locals and it just wasn't worth it. Now I haven't hunted in several years, but not willing to pay a thousand dollars a year to put up with that crap !


What club was you in on Indian Ford Rd?


----------

